# Security noisemaker.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

This will wake you up from a dead sleep and scare three shades of crap out of a burgular!also makes a great perimiter alarm,not kid safe so be careful!

Materials:

A heavy duty rat trap

Some small bolts that will fit an old style precussion cap.1/2 inch long.

Nuts for the bolts.

Old style precussion caps.

Take the rat trap in its closed position and carefully trace two lines on each side of the kill-bar.

Drill 4-5 holes for the bolts between the lines you drew and put on the bolts.

Mount the device and string a tripwire to your door knob or across any trail you might be monitoring for an invader.if you're in the woods,use fishing line.

Set the device and carefully attach the precussion caps.

When tripped it sounds like a shotgun going off!

If you plan to use it in the woods,you can camoflage paint it to blend in.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

We just used cans with a hand full of rocks thrown in on a string.
When they are tripped, the drop against a tree and make a ton of noise.
-----------------------

If you wanted to be a little nastier,
You hung a (Light or Smoke) grenade in a tree by the neck (under the spoon), 
And hang it about head level.
Then gently slipped a can up over it with string attached to the can.

Pull the safeties and let the can hold the spoon in place.

Someone trips the wire, they pull the can off,
While they are trying to figure out what the noise was...
The area lights up or the smoke denies the area to them.

Both are legal since they don't directly 'Attack' the person.
---------------------

Percussion caps label it as a 'Firearm' in some states and there might be some ramifications about that.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Then one could tape a row of toy gun caps over it I suppose?


----------



## BurtB (Oct 3, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> If you wanted to be a little nastier,
> You hung a (Light or Smoke) grenade in a tree by the neck (under the spoon),
> And hang it about head level.
> Then gently slipped a can up over it with string attached to the can.
> ...


Yeah, I would definitely be careful with that....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

If one has the resources,you can hook up a car horn and a battery,but one could hook up........well,let your imagination go.


----------



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

Magus said:


> If one has the resources,you can hook up a car horn and a battery,but one could hook up........well,let your imagination go.


Huh??!.....

Or should I even ask?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Google Claymore.LOL


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Silent Alarms*

You can string up a trip wire using monofilament fishing line.

If you want a silent alarm that will wake you up without alerting the intruder, rig it to dump a small amount of water on your face.

If you are real concerned about being assaulted or robbed in your sleep, camouflage your sleeping location and make a visable bed with a fake person under a blanket.

For instance , in a house where you don't have another person to sit watch, don't sleep in the bed. Put a dummy in the bed and sleep in a closet.

The intruder will have his attention on the person in the bed.


----------



## SirGSS (Feb 15, 2011)

I wouldn't think having it rigged to dump water on your face is a safe bet--It seems like there's too much risk you cold toss and turn and not be near it.

I do like the suggestion in the first post, though. That seems like a heck of a home security alarm. It'd surprise the crap out of anyone.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I like the first one cause it would cause the intruder to flee home and spoon out pants, LOL!


----------



## aluminum (Mar 29, 2009)

Firequest 12 Gauge Security Control System - HV005

Looks fairly easy to build one if you are good with tools.

You could also cut regular shotshells and make them into blanks.... not that a shot-shell would do much damage if it went off without being in a gun, but I wouldnt want to be very close to one going off anyway....


----------



## mrbean50 (Jun 9, 2011)

*loud*

use a piece of card board ( thin ) to put between the contacts of a smoke detector ( set in the ON position ) with string or wire attached, then attach the string/wire to anything you do not wont to move ( window screen ), especially if the glass window is left open most of the time as in the case of a window fan running at night. if that screen moves the wire moves the cardboard moves , and a screaming alarm goes off. can't help but hear it. hide the alarm behind the window curtan in some manner that it can't be seen from the outside. IT WORKS AND IT'S LOUD. MRBEAN50


----------

